# How to connect multiple monitors and keyboard, mouse to just one CPU.



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

Okay, so this could be quite confusing for some. But I'l try my best to make you understand what i'am looking for....

Now here is the situation (or problem)....
Actually i'v newly started a business and I'am planning to install some computer systems at my office (around 10 systems), and for that I have also carried out a market survey, but what i discovered is that it will be out my budget to buy them as it will cost me too much. I have limited capital but i need all computer systems. I'v already taken loans so I don't want to overburden myself, as already the business is new and revenues are not known.... 
*
So what i was wondering is that wouldn't it be wonderful if i only need to buy one powerful CPU and connect all ten monitors and other stuff like mouse and keyboard to that one central processing unit...???*By this i'l not only save my capital but will also be able to save on my power bills lesser viruses and less maintenance cost.
I know that it is a bit risky cuz if that one CPU gets infected or corrupt then automatically all my work shall be paused. But looking at the benefits that i'l derive it is okay for now...

Actually I'am a Chartered Accountant and the systems shall be used by my ten article(audit) clerks for data entry and tax records of my clients.

So this is my plan, but what i want to know is weather it will be really feasible or i have to actually buy all the systems??

If this is possible then plz give me a detailed explaination how to do this and what extra hardware i need to buy for connecting monitors, mouse and keyboards to that main CPU. Plz try to keep the hardware as less as possible.

I also heard about something windows virtual pc, but i guess it will not solve my problem.

WHO EVER READ THIS THREAD PLEASE DO LEAVE A COMMENT, ON WHAT EVER YOU THINK OVER THIS TOPIC...


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

You won't save any money that way. The computer you'd have to buy to get the I/O capability you want would cost as much as buying your ten machines, and the terminals you'd need (nothing but a monitor and keyboard, with I/O capability) are not mass-market products and therefore tend to cost more per unit.

Just set up a LAN with one highly capable server and 9 or 10 low-end workstations. You'd put probably $400 each or less in the workstations, and probably about $2,000 - $3,000 in the server, tops.

If you really want to save money, deploy all these machines with Linux. That'll save all the Windows licensing fees.

One of the primary advantages of PC-class machines (x86 family, mostly) is that there is a huge amount of hardware available and the market is very competitive. Result is that these machines are commodity devices that have razor-thin profit margins. When you go up the line, as you are thinking about, you wind up with machines that have much smaller (and much wealthier) installed user bases, and you pay a premium for the hardware, the software, and the support.


----------



## mohittomar13 (May 2, 2011)

hmm... Okay... thanks for your reply...i guess you are right...


----------

